# Baggin B5 wagon



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Well its no secret I am doing this.








Starting the building finally. I had the day off so I went and got the fittings I needed. Well some I forgot a couple. Forgot to get the Fittings for the pumps.








So here is where I am at. 
Got this stuff a month or so again. 








I originally was going to just run 4 valves but changed my mind and 4 more are on the way. 
Fittings in 
















Assembled the 4 valves I have. Thanks Plain I printed out yours as a guide line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Basically I have had the actual bags for over a year now







I lost motivation until recently and decided that I am going to run this stuff for now. I will be switching up the rears to the ones Kevin has at ACC. 
Stuff on order 4 more valves, water seperator, pick up fittings for pumps, Gauges coming with valves and install it all








that is it for now. I might run the airlines this weekend, but I am only home for 3 days and then off to midwest for two weeks for work. So the updates will be slow on this till about the 16th








Then its on.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

forgot to add this is the wagon








those are the wheels for awhile. 
My hopes for this setup. 








These got put in awhile ago










_Modified by Shawn W. at 10:58 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

Fittings in 










How are you gonna run the air line out of that?
The top mount will sit flush against the body, you need to notch that bracket and use a 90degree elbow fitting.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice to see another Passat...I should be starting my build up thread pretty soon too.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Woot Woot Shawn







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

It's about damn time!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Nice! Anxious to see it on the ground.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

baggin the wagon


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
How are you gonna run the air line out of that?
The top mount will sit flush against the body, you need to notch that bracket and use a 90degree elbow fitting.


x2, thats now gonna work right..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
x2, thats now gonna work right.. 


That is how it was setup off of the passat they came off of. I did not make the stuff. I have a local place for fitting now. If I need to change something its easy enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus I will be changing the rears soon enough







These are temp bags.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

That is how it was setup off of the passat they came off of. I did not make the stuff. I have a local place for fitting now. If I need to change something its easy enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus I will be changing the rears soon enough







These are temp bags. 

unless the line comes out the bottom there isnt a way for the airline to go anywhere if it sits flush agains the frame or sturt or w/e...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Santi)*

I have not gotten under the car. I will be sure to have stuff waiting. If the Previous owner ran them through the bottom he was stupid.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

The B5 has the exact same suspension as my A6, and you`ll haveto drill a hole in the rear beam If you want the lines to exit at the bottom, At the top there is no way you can make that work.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_The B5 has the exact same suspension as my A6, and you`ll haveto drill a hole in the rear beam If you want the lines to exit at the bottom, At the top there is no way you can make that work.


I understand.







You are beating a dead horse.







I will fix it it


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I understand.







You are beating a dead horse.







I will fix it it









Looking forward to seeing the car done


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Mr Schmidt)*

me too. Kinda glad no one bought the stuff when I had it forsale for a few months.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

Lloyd Christmas: "Chicks love it, it's the baggin' wagon"
as a fellow baggin wagon owner, i cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Chet Ubetcha)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

once its low the wheels are gonna look a 100000000x better!


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

You have any Pictures of the car.


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

looking good can't wait to see it low on these rims


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_You have any Pictures of the car.

not uploaded or anything. 
definitely 4X4.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sweet dude!


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

finally


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Ngo)*

i hate you shawn.








but seriously, glad to see you are making progress on the wagon. i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wagons.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wagons.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i hate you shawn.








but seriously, glad to see you are making progress on the wagon. i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wagons.

















I am excited to get home that is for sure. Not much keeping me from finishing. Just need to get home.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








I am excited to get home that is for sure. Not much keeping me from finishing. Just need to get home.









you going to bring her out to any big things coming up? Leavenworth? WaterWerks? 
you and i need to grab some beers and make fun of people


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I am not sure at all. My work schedule is a little insane right now. Let me finish it first.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Slacker!








I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you though!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

did you even start this yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

Just the little things. I will be running wiring and lines in a few weeks when I return home. I had alot to do in the four day I was at home last weekend. Car wasn't a priority. Kids are.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

hurry up man. I dont want to see it in person without the bags on.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

I gots a couple things from [email protected] enroute to the pad!! 
Thanks!


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

my guess is..
half way through. you ditch the bags and get a minivan


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Nope but it is a mazda.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

just sayin. i heard this talk of air before


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_just sayin. i heard this talk of air before

















Yup. Everyone has. Then I lost lots of motivation and was going through some money woes. They didn't sell. So I started getting parts. 
I figured out what I am doing in the back I will wait till I am done to show pics of that. 
I have Ideas. I am already looking for a different set of wheels in 17's


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

right on dude. always supported the pslut on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Thanks Winslow.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Are you bringing the wagon to Classics?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

yes I am. I am on a mission to get it done before I leave


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Well I am finally home. I think my water seperators are sitting at my office. Unfortunately I ****ed up on a paypal payment and the vavles aren't here yet.








I did start tearing the car apart to run my power cables and wiring for the switch box. Also to design the false floor.







I figure I can do a 3" raise and that will give me the room I need to hide stuff and run lines. 
Running the lines is a little intimidating.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_. 
Running the lines is a little intimidating.









try it on a syncro


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Bump


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I needs a jigsaw


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Big thanks to kevin @ acc for getting me the water traps








I start cutting wood tonight. Fiberglass box this weekend. Fronts this weekend I think too Ha ha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

started building.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

does the wood stink?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (98DUB)*

nope the air freshner was in there already


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

looks good man i like it


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Makin progress!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

I, my fine little friend have goals and am now home from trips. So I hope to complete by the begining of june







I gots to drive that ****box to cali


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

can you still access the spare with the way you have it setup? either way it looks nice


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

there isn't going to be a spare in there. AAA for the win


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I, my fine little friend have goals and am now home from trips. So I hope to complete by the begining of june







I gots to drive that ****box to cali









You coming up for the Leavenworth cruise? I havent seen you in forever







Plus, i would like to see your car in person when it's done!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

When is that? I might have to make it this year.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_When is that? I might have to make it this year.

Sometime at the end of June i believe.... Im sure i could find an exact date with a little searching, but who wants to do that.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

no promises. but I will try


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

wow, there is a box w/ a tin can in there. nice.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

slow and steady Santi








I am obviously not worried about how long it takes me. No matter how much shyte you homos give me


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

we know.. at least your doing something, it could be worse. you not doing anything..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I might just run everything this weekend and work off the 4 valves I have till the others get here. 
the instructions for wiring the valves themselves suck ass. haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

u need wiring help? call me, just take some pictars of the valves.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Nice Nice good to see progress being made, I'm liking the hatch setup a lot


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

lower it already ya dork


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

I am never going to post it finished on this site


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

what are you using for switches? 
And they have a cover w/ most likely 3 prongs on them, take those covers off. thw 2 that are the same length ont he sides are the ones you need, left is + right is -. the bottom one stays untouched. Take a pic w/o the covers.
Do you already ahve the plumbing figured out?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

no roommate is out of town and his car is in the garage so I haven't got under the car much


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_When is that? I might have to make it this year.

6/28. You best be coming up. Dont think Ive seen you since like December niggy. Mostly I just want to see this done


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am never going to post it finished on this site









you would


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

You are right I will. I just say that to apease the nay sayers.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

picked up the fittings I forgot last time today so the tanke should get all mounted up and in place tonight. I am picking up fabric for the covering of that garbage.








big progress this weekend foooo shooo


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

lies


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

got this done now
















hee hee hee


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

magical....


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_got this done now
















hee hee hee

Shawn was so proud of himself that he actually had progress that he imed me that picture


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

holler! I still hate you Mike. ha ha


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

slow and steady
i got an avant too, can't wait to see your build finished


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Yevi)*

should look like this in the hatch 
















I need to make holes for the lines to run under the floor to the valves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I would do more but its raining and the garage has the roomies car in there. He is out of town for work till tomorrow. Then he might be selling it tomorrow. 
I am excited to take these next steps.


----------



## Big-M (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Looks good dog


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Big-M)*

Very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pppsssh pppsssh


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

very clean dude, i like it!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Well executed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (MKIII's KING)*

update no photos. 
took out the floor and mounted the compressors. 
pre wired everything to go into the car. 
need to run main power lead to dist block

I could possibly finish tomorrow at my buddies shop. I am not going to rush it though


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NICE enclosure chap!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Can't wait to see this finished...Do Work


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ I am not going to rush it though
















Yours will still be done before Toms


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Yours will still be done before Toms









uhhhh burnnnnn


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Yours will still be done before Toms









and Loud Mikes (Larry Appleton)


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
and Loud Mikes (Larry Appleton)









My air has been done for a while, I might even have my body work done before Toms air ride.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I'm pretty sure you will at the rate that shop is going


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
My air has been done for a while, I might even have my body work done before Toms air ride.










i know, but werent you changing some stuff on it, like the fronts struts for bags over coils or w/e ??


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

You better have this thing done with this 3 day weekend.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i know, but werent you changing some stuff on it, like the fronts struts for bags over coils or w/e ??

That funny business is done and has been done for a couple months now. Where have you been lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
That funny business is done and has been done for a couple months now. Where have you been lol

idk, i guess i dont pay enough attention.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I tried to get my fronts out yesterday. . . . . 

That **** didn't happen. seeing as the bolt for the lower suspensions was hitting a control arm







I got that out and all but I am going to wait till I go to the shop later.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

SOOO u did take it out or not? and it was hitting the control arm when the car was up on the lift?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I got the bolt out after about an hour of messing with it. I then revesed it so the nut it on the side of the control arms. I did not take the suspention out. I put it back together so that I can drive it. as its my only mode of transportation and I need to get it on a lift.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

oh ok gotcha. well then today being memorial day shouldnt u be working on it..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Is it sitting on the tires? cus if not the its not low enough.. lol. and if it is then you need different wheels to go lower..








it looks sweet anyways! 
BUMP 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_











_Modified by Santi at 2:29 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

almost on tires. I can roll at that point. 
So in awhile I will remove ther fronts and shorten them. Take the 1"bumpstop out and I can get the front to the fenderwells. I also would probably lower with different rears.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

oh ok!!
yeah get that 110-145 switch. wat gauge you get? digital or analog?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

analogs


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

oh werd. i'm thinking about switching mine to analog jsut cus i love the way they look.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yeah I have to build out the pods might just use an apillar pod.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i'm putting mine under my radio, i'm taking the TV out, and putting the cd-player back in the center console. 
I hate a-pillar pods unless they are wrapped w/ the headliner, thats why i hate mine, cus its jsut black plastic.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I have climatronic and I am not getting rid of the double din


















unless its a computer then I am going to get digital and run it to the computer















that would be awsome


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Is it sitting on the tires? cus if not the its not low enough.. lol. and if it is then you need different wheels to go lower..









You saw how long it took for him to put it in, baby steps santi. Cant expect him to change it all up at once


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Looking good Shawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
I had no idea this was going on,







Looks great mang







Makes me want to pick up a B5 wagon... I learned to drive on one of those. Hah.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
unless its a computer then I am going to get digital and run it to the computer















that would be awsome









that'd be sick!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
You saw how long it took for him to put it in, baby steps santi. Cant expect him to change it all up at once









thats true, but he did finish it quite fast, i wasnt expecting it done for at least another month


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

long weekend no kids. A fella had some work to do. It was a week long process. It went by so fast. 
I have clean up to do after the other valves get here.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Looks good Shawn!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

looks good. Def gotta do what u can to get that frotn down some more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brelvis25 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

my car may have been in the garage, but the keys were there.. all you had to do was ask where they were.








when you get your **** out of the garage, we can both park in there again, we will see who is lower.. at least in the front..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (brelvis25)*

I am cleanign it when I get home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Looking GOOD!
Wagons are the shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Looking GOOD!
Wagons are the shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


For your info I did a 90 degree and made a hole and lined the hole with a gromit.














In the rear!


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

when did this turn into a cupkit thread


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKIII's KING)*

Oh snap!


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (valvesprung)*

looks good, needs to go alot lower though


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Jealous


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

For your info I did a 90 degree and made a hole and lined the hole with a gromit.














In the rear!

Cool


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Cool










the previous owner had just gone through the bottom. I did not like that Idea. Like you guys had stated.


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

looks good. nice work.


----------



## wagon. (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (dreadirie)*

looks awesome shawn, im thinking about going bags too...
off topic, are your headlights real euro HIDs or just the projectors with H7s? if H7s, what brand? how good is the lighting on the road vs stock? and where'd you find em?
after hitting a deer and destroying my ****ty depo angel eyes with fake projectors i need new headlights and i don't want angel eyes anymore.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (wagon.)*

they are the depo "ecodes" and they are H7H7, but I am retroing in HIDs in a few weeks.








If you look hard enough on ebay you can find them wihout the angel eyes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Titties Shawn, titties. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now make the .gif already, I wanna see that thing move!


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I thought you were putting air on the car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

nope. 
I choose that height paul







Bump stops


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

excuses


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

naw son. Choices. I am not worried about it. If its not low enough for you I suggest you buy one and put it on air brah.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif sean


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

I miss paul wall


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I just got the other 4 valves and then the gauges for each corner. Now to figure out the layout for the gauges.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

4sale.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_4sale.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_









x2


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Well the ****ing POS heard I was trying to sell it. It then promptly blew a drive axles flange. 
so now I have a large paperweight. 
Rebuild or replace.


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

low = parts breaking.....
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Ngo)*

LOL 
Car should be fixed this week.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

sick!! make it lower once its getting fixed


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

it's about time.......


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

ha ha tell me about it going on 3 weeks now


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

Look an update of sorts. 









Thanks Kevin @ A A C


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

you'll regret that purchase..


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_you'll regret that purchase.. 
 why?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We shall see Chris


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

take pics of the install. I'm curious


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha what install? Its take the old ones out new ones in. bobs your uncle done


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Glad your gonna keep it. What about the wheel issue?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha you would like to know wouldn't you









its not an issue. Its a secret


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_haha you would like to know wouldn't you








its not an issue. Its a secret

your not that cool. I was referring to the wheel that leaked


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

those are getting something new








I will have two sets of pimp wheels.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i hate those rear bags... Granted I have never run them... I just hate the way there made.. single layer rubber is poop


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_those are getting something new








I will have two sets of pimp wheels.









copper?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i hate those rear bags... Granted I have never run them... I just hate the way there made.. single layer rubber is poop


my double bellows do not go low enough. 

Kellen. HELL no


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

air house house fool, SS makes a SB bags thats nice and thick...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

good thing is that I can always sell these. If I don't like them


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (Shawn W.)*

Nice Shawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Baggin B5 wagon (durteeclean)*

Why is there no .gif in here?
here's my crappy gif.








Can't wait to see the update. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

